# Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?



## ALPA (3. Mai 2012)

*Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Hallo


Aber ich arbeite auch mit cinema 4d, videoschnitt usw. das aber   hauptsächlich hobbymäßig. Gespielt wird auch. Stromverbrauch sollte sich  mit den komponenten auch im rahmen halten(idle). 

Gehäuse: Hier wäre es super wenn es ein gehäuse gibts das die  innengeräusche dämmt. ich dachte eher an miditower kann aber auch ein  bisschen größer sein. sollte auch durchdacht sein, damti das gehäuse  clean bleibt und die kabeln nicht in der gegend herumhängen
*Board:* ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77. sind da genug anschlüsse für 2 sata festplatte und eine ssd`?
*Graka*: bin noch untetschlossen
*Netzteil*: be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 530W ~64€
*CPU-Kühler:* Thermalright HR-02 Macho ~34€ oder Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E ~58€ 
oder Noctua NH-D14 ca. 64€ oder Phanteks PH-TC14PE umd die 80 euro -  welche temperaturunterschiede schätzt ihr zwischen dem macho und den  anderen? Oder wäre da eine wasserkühlung nur für die cpu zu empfehlen?
*CPU:* Intel Core i7 2600k wenn ich vernünftig bin .
*RAM*: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) ~42€ - gibt es da was besseres?
*SSD:* Crucial m4 SSD 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~199€ oder samsung 830

Mir ist doch im endefekt sehr wichtig das das system wirklich leise ist.  habe auch nichts dagegen wenn cih eine passiven cpu lüfter verbauen  muss. sollte aber den i7 bei über 4ghz noch kühl halten. leise  gehäuselüfter sind natürlich auch wichtig bitte da auch ein paar  vorschläge. oder gleich ein gehäuse die diese inkludiert. 

preislich setze ich mal 1100 als obergrezne an.

Danke


----------



## coroc (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Budscheeeee???


----------



## ALPA (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

als obergrenze 1100.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Ich hab den anderen Thread schon gemeldet. Lass uns daher hier weiter machen.


----------



## ALPA (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab den anderen Thread schon gemeldet. Lass uns daher hier weiter machen.


 passt. danke. sry für die umstände


----------



## coroc (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Sehr gut, dann geht's hier weiter.

RAM ist OK, kannst (!) die 16 GB anstreben.
Kannst Ivy nehmen, unter oder bei 4Ghz wirds da keine Temp-Probleme geben.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Gut. Hier geht es also weiter.

Wieso brauchst du 256GB SSD?


----------



## der_knoben (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

DIe Kühler werden sich bis auf 2-3°C nicht unterscheiden. Also nichts, was einen teuren Kühler sprübar besser macht.

Bezüglich Graka wäre die Sapphire HD7870 (OC) eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Beim Kühler kannst du den True Spirit 140 nehmen. Der ist sehr leise und hat eine gute Kühlleistung.


----------



## ALPA (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Huh das geht ja schnell - fast wie im chat , super
@Threshold
Also 256 gb weil ich mir gedacht habe, das auf dieser bs, software, spiele draufkomme weil es da keine fragmentierung gibt - oder ist das nicht so eine gute idee?

Wie weit könnte ich, bei guter gehäusedurchlüftung mit dem true spirit so in etwa übertakten?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



ALPA schrieb:


> Huh das geht ja schnell - fast wie im chat , super
> @Threshold
> Also 256 gb weil ich mir gedacht habe, das auf dieser bs, software, spiele draufkomme weil es da keine fragmentierung gibt - oder ist das nicht so eine gute idee?



Das musst du wissen. 128GB reichen aber in der Regel für Windows und ein paar Spiele.



ALPA schrieb:


> Wie weit könnte ich, bei guter gehäusedurchlüftung mit dem true spirit so in etwa übertakten?



4,5Ghz sollten problemlos drin sein.


----------



## ALPA (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Bezüglich Graka wäre die Sapphire HD7870 (OC) eine gute Wahl.



Ich hätte da eher an die his iceq 7950 turbo gedacht, die bald rauskommen soll. die his 7870 iceq x turbo x ist ja auch super und für die leistung relativ leise was die tests so berichten.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Kannst du natürlich nehmen.


----------



## ALPA (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das musst du wissen. 128GB reichen aber in der Regel für Windows und ein paar Spiele.
> 
> 4,5Ghz sollten problemlos drin sein.


 danke

Wenns dann soweit ist werd ich mal kopf oder zahl spielen ob 128 oder 256 . welche ssd solls deiner meinung sein? Oder sidn die beiden eh gleichwertig?

na super. da wird mit dem macho und co auch nicht mehr sehr viel mehr drin sein oder?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Die Crucial m4 ist sehr gut und derzeit günstig zu bekommen.

Der Macho ist nicht besser als der True Spirit 140. Aber der True ist leiser.


----------



## ALPA (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

okay somit ist das mit dem lüfter mal abgechackt DANKE. True Spirit 140 

Jetzt brauche ich noch ein gutes gehäuse.


----------



## Sync1 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Hi

Die von Fractal Design finde ich gut . z.b r3

Fractal Design Define R3 USB 3.0 schwarz, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R3-USB3-BL) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



ALPA schrieb:


> okay somit ist das mit dem lüfter mal abgechackt DANKE. True Spirit 140
> 
> Jetzt brauche ich noch ein gutes gehäuse.


 
Du brauchst vor allem eins wo der True Spirit hineinpasst. Der Kühler ist 170mm hoch.


----------



## ALPA (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



Sync1 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Die von Fractal Design finde ich gut . z.b r3
> 
> Fractal Design Define R3 USB 3.0 schwarz, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R3-USB3-BL) | Geizhals Deutschland



Danke schaut schön schlicht aus uns soll laut dem test auch relativ leise sein. Nur die Kühlleistung ist nicht so optimal. 
Gibts da noch alternativen bis 100 euro max. Damit auch der Ture spirit reinpasst?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Da passt er auf jeden Fall hinein.
Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Extravagant
Thermaltake Chaser MK-I schwarz (VN300M1W2N) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ALPA (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da passt er auf jeden Fall hinein.
> Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Schaut sehr gut aus und der preis passt auch. Die kühlleistung ist auch ordentlich und lässt sich auch noch erweitern. Was ich aber aus den tests sehen konnte ist wo sich die lüftersteuerung versteckt?! Und wie es mit der lautstärke aussieht. 
Weißt du vielleicht mehr darüber? Danke

Würde sich im vergleich zu diesem ein sag mal 150 euro tower rentieren? was machen diese so viel besser?


----------



## Softy (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Beim Fractal Arc ist hinten eine vertikale Slotblende. Da wird die Lüftersteuerung eingebaut.


----------



## ALPA (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Die lüftersteuerung ist aber dabei oder?


----------



## Softy (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Ja. Aber Du musst halt jedesmal hinter den Rechner kriechen, wenn Du die Lüfter verstellen willst. In meinem Alter ist das nicht mehr diskutabel


----------



## ALPA (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



Softy schrieb:


> In meinem Alter ist das nicht mehr diskutabel


Hmmm Dann stell ich den rechner sozusagen mit dem Arsch zu mir . Kann man diese lüftersteuerung nicht in einem slot der laufwerke reinpfuschen? 
Cooltek timaios würde sich auch noch anbieten dieser ist ziemlich leise die temperatur passt auch - nur leider ist die max höhe des lüfters auf 160mm. gibts da was empfehlenswertes auf dem niveau des true spirit oder k2.....

Mir ist gerade der alpenföhn k2 bei deinem pc ins auge gefallen. würdest du den gegenüber dem true spirit nehmen. Wie ist der lautstärkemäßig?

thx


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



ALPA schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade der alpenföhn k2 bei deinem pc ins auge gefallen. würdest du den gegenüber dem true spirit nehmen. Wie ist der lautstärkemäßig?
> 
> thx


 
Der 120mm Lüfter des K2 ist etwas lauter.


----------



## Softy (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Den K2 brauchst Du nur, wenn Du sehr stark übertakten willst, weil der mehr Reserven im Grenzbereich hat. Ansonsten reicht der True Spirit oder Thermalright Macho HR-02 völlig aus.

Der K2 ist leise, aber nur bedingt silenttauglich. Der vordere 120mm Lüfter ist minimal hörbar, aber nur, wenn ich alle Gehäuselüfter abgeschaltet habe. Aber schick ist er, Bilder gibt es hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-k2-4952.html


----------



## ALPA (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Hier noch ein case nox xtreme hummer 3.0. Aber da bin ich mir nicht so sicher wie es mit der höhe des lüfters aussieht. 
Und ob das optimal ist wenn da ein gitter auf der seite ist. Ist Gute kühlung aber um die 2db lauter. Ob ich das höre


----------



## coroc (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Und der Preis für den schönsten CPU-Kühler geht an...

Softy!


----------



## ALPA (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Naja ich würd mal sagen das ich vielleicht falls nötig auf 4.5ghz übertakten. Wenn da der true spirit reicht dann passts. Aber diese großen schauen schon beeindruckend aus


----------



## Softy (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Du kannst ja statt des 120mm Lüfters einen 140mm Lüfter anbringen, dann ist der K2 unhörbar.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst ja statt des 120mm Lüfters einen 140mm Lüfter anbringen, dann ist der K2 unhörbar.


 
Du hast aber dann das Pech dass der 140mm Lüfter vorn sehr dicht über den RAMs stehen würde.


----------



## Softy (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Jop, Low Profile RAM ist dann Pflicht.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



Softy schrieb:


> Jop, Low Profile RAM ist dann Pflicht.


 
Zu Not kannst du die Low Profil RAMs noch abfeilen.


----------



## Softy (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Du kannst auch ein Loch in die Seitenwand des Gehäuses flexen und den Lüfter etwas hochschieben


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Du kannst auch die Abstandshalter auf der rechten Seite abflexen und das Mainboard auf der Seite absenken.


----------



## skyscraper (3. Mai 2012)

Auf was ihr für Ideen kommt.


----------



## coroc (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Ich sag nur: die beiden sind Kreativ und streiten sich darum wer die beste Idee hat


----------



## skyscraper (3. Mai 2012)

Sieht mir fast so aus.

Wir sollten uns jetzt aber wieder dem Thema zuwenden.


----------



## ALPA (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Die Low Profile Rams kauf ich ja sowieso. 
Ich nehm das Cooltek Timaios hat laut der hardwaremax.net die beste kühlleistung für den preis. Die lüftersteuerung für 4 lüfter gibts auchgleich stufenlos und das auf der vorderseite und man kann die lüfter auch ganz abdrehen.
Bei amazon für 62 euro.
Max. Lüfterhöhe ist 162 mm. Da sollte der K2 mit 160 knapp reinpassen.
max Grafikkartenlänge ist 279mm - werd ich da mit der 7950 er eh nicht probleme haben?

Danke


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Welche Grafikkarte willst du genau nehmen? Die Sapphire würde reinpassen.

Beim K2 hätte ich da keine Bedenken.


----------



## ALPA (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Ich hätte da an die his 7950 iceq gedacht. Die original 7950 hat 275 mm länge. 
Welche ist deiner meinung nach momentan preis leistung die beste? leise und stromsparend natürlich auch


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Ich würde die Sapphire Dual Fan oder die Powercolor PCS+ kaufen.

Aber Du könntest auch  eine HD7870 nehmen, die ist nur ein paar % langsamer, aber deutlich günstiger: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-00-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ALPA (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Erstmal herzlichen Dank für die super hilfe hier das momentane setup:

Hier noch mal das was eingekauft wird
Board: ASRock Z77 Extreme4 
Graka: Sapphire dual fan 7870
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 530W würde da 430 auch reichen, wenn ich übertakte? - falls ja welches
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn K2 
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600k.
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) sind aber für sandy die ddr3 1333 nicht besser geeignet?
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5"
Tower: Cooltek Timaios oder fractal design arc

Passt das system so gut zusammen?
Falls es verbesserungsvorschläge gibt  dann nur her damit. Ich will endlich bestellen . 

Würde sich das ASRock extreme 6 gegenüber dem 4 auszahlen da ich später mal übertakten will/muss?


----------



## coroc (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

1600er Ram verträgt sich mit IvyBridge, daher würde ich auch einen Ivy i7-3770k nehmen


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Sieht alles prima aus 

Das Pure L8 CM 430 würde auch ausreichen, ich würde aber das Straight Power E9 CM 480W nehmen.

Der Performanceunterschied zwischen RAM mit 1333MHz und 1600MHz liegt nur bei ein paar %. Daher kannst Du auch günstigeren mit 1333MHz nehmen.

Das Board ist zum übertakten relativ egal, das Extreme4 reicht völlig aus. Mit dem Extreme4 kann ich meinen i5-2500K auf 5,3GHz jagen


----------



## ALPA (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



coroc schrieb:


> daher würde ich auch einen Ivy i7-3770k nehmen


 
Ich weiß nicht was ich von dem ivy halten soll. Er wird beim übertakten heißer und der mehrpreis von 40 euro momentan... ob sich das wirklich auszahlt?!

...

Okay also Straight power E9 CM 480W. 

Irgendwie finde ich von den Corsair Vengeance Low Profile cl9 keine 1333er 

Welchen vorteil bietet kurz gesagt das extreme 6 gegenüber dem extreme 4 abgesehen von den paar anschlüssen mehr?


----------



## skyscraper (4. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube, die gibt's gar nicht. 

Kannst auch den Sandy nehmen, wenn dir das nicht so geheuer ist. Aber es gibt halt schon Leistungsunterschiede.


----------



## ALPA (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Aber es gibt halt schon Leistungsunterschiede.


 
In welcher hinsicht meinst du genau. Vielleicht kannst du mich überzeugen 
Naja ich seh das so -höhere Temperatur beim standardtakt sowie übertaktet, somit geringere reserven, der mehrpreis 
positiv die 20 watt weniger unter last.


----------



## skyscraper (4. Mai 2012)

Also in Anno hat der 3570K 47 und der 2500K 39 Fps mit Gtx 580. Aber das ist wohl ein extremes Beispiel. 

Allgemein etwa 8% mehr Power.


----------



## ALPA (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



Softy schrieb:


> Straight Power E9 CM 480W nehmen.


Hab mir gedacht ich bestell alles bei hardwareversand.de nur leider finde ich dort nur dieses netzteil hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-450W 80+Gold
Also ohne diesem Namenszusatz CM. Soll ich es nehmen?


----------



## skyscraper (4. Mai 2012)

Kannst du nehmen, hat halt kein Kabel-Management.


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W 80+Gold


----------



## skyscraper (4. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W 80+Gold



Master of Deasaster


----------



## ALPA (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Softy Danke .


----------



## skyscraper (4. Mai 2012)

Welche Games nochmal? Oder gar keine???


----------



## ALPA (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Welche Games nochmal? Oder gar keine???


Welche Games ich spiele? Naja the witcher 2 hätte ich mal vor. Starcraft 2 auch mal. Demnächst diablo 3. Skyrim vielleicht auch, da gibts ja jetzt schon schöne mods für bessere grafik. 

wenn beim softy das ASRock Z77 Pro3 so gut funktioniert dann kann ich das auch nehmen. Was ist da der große unterschied zum extreme 4?


----------



## skyscraper (4. Mai 2012)

Ich meine das Extreme ist teuer und wie der Name sagt halt extrem.


----------



## coroc (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Hier stehts: Produktvergleich ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Das Extreme4 hat mehr Anschlüsse und ist für Crossfire / SLI geeignet. Hier ein Vergleich, als Mittelweg gäbe es noch das Pro4: Produktvergleich ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at EU

Das Extreme4 hat mehr Phasen, also eine stabilere Spannungsversorgung für die CPU. Das ist aber nur wichtig, wenn Du extrem übertakten willst.


----------



## skyscraper (4. Mai 2012)

Ich finde, das Pro reicht.


----------



## ALPA (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Ich würde nur vorübergehend mal fürs renden übertakten auf sag mal 4.8 oder so. Mit der zeit falls nötig erhöhen bis zu grenzwerten wie 5 und drüber - mal schauen was so geht mit dem lüfter. 
Würde die Mehranzahl der Phasen bei diesem vorgehen rentieren? Was passiert wenn ich diese phansen nciht habe?
Beim Pro 4 da steht das 3 lüfter gehen ich werde aber mindestens 4 haben- wie gehe ich da vor?


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Alles über 4,5GHz ist eh nur bedingt alltagstauglich, und die Abwärme und der Stromverbrauch steigt im Verhältnis zur Mehrleistung sehr stark an. Daher kannst Du schon das Pro3 oder Pro4 nehmen, mit denen kannst Du schon auch hoch hinaus.

Du kannst entweder je 2 Lüfter per  3pin Y-Kabel an einen Mainboardanschluss klemmen, oder leise Lüfter kaufen, und die am Netzteil anschließen. 3. Möglichkeit wäre eine extra Lüftersteuerung, z.B. die Kaze Master II oder Ace.


----------



## skyscraper (4. Mai 2012)

Direkt ans Netzteil anscließen. Bei so hohen Taktraten bist du bei Sandy wohl besser aufgehoben.


----------



## ALPA (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Danke für die Antworten
 Das Gehäuse hat eine lüftersteuerung für 4 Lüfter. Wird diese an einem lüfteranschluss des mainboards gehängt oder? Somit würden sich dann 7 lüfter ergeben. Die lüfter die am mainboard hängen kann ich dann mit speedfan regeln nehm ich mal.
Bin zwar nicht der overclocker pro aber ich werd mich mit der zeit einlesen. Dachte, dass sag mal 4.8 für dauerbetrie(wenn die leistung nicht gebraucht wird wird ja eh automatisch runtergetaktet nehm ich mal an  wär ja traurig wenn nicht) geeignet sind wenn die kühlung passt. Scheint aber nciht so zu sein...

Soll ich mir das Extreme also nicht kaufen?


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Wenn Dir die Anschlüsse vom Pro3 oder 4 reichen, kannst Du das bedenkenlos kaufen.

Normalerweise wird die Lüftersteuerung ans Netzteil angeschlossen, und an die Steuerung dann die Lüfter.


----------



## ALPA (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Ja die anschlüsse reichen für mich schon beim pro 3 . Dachte nur das das extreme mehr performance bringt.
2 lüfter beim pro 3 plus 4 lüfter von der lüftersteuerung - das sollte reichen. Was ist der eine serielle eigentlich?
Wo würdet ihr bei dem cooltek timaios noch 2 lüfter einbauen? Und welche sind da zu empfehlen? 
Wenn das beim übertakten nichts nennenswertes bringt dann nehm ich das pro 3.

Das mti den lüftern geht mir noch nicht ganz ein. 
pro 4:  1x CPU-Lüfter PWM, 1x Lüfter PWM, 3x Lüfter, 1x seriell
pro 3: 1x CPU-Lüfter PWM, 2x Lüfter, 1x seriell

Dem pro 3 Fehlt der 1xLüfter PWM, was ist das? brauch ich das?


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

PWM Lüfter haben 4 pins, die laufen immer mit 12 Volt, und werden über das PWM Signal (der 4. pin) gesteuert. 

3pin Lüfter werden über die Spannung geregelt. Für Gehäuselüfter werden i.d.R. 3pin Lüfter verwendet.

Beim Pro3 kommt der Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler an den CPU_FAN Anschluss (PWM). Außerdem gibt es einen 3pin CPU_FAN Anschluss und einen 3pin und einen 4pin CHA_FAN Anschluss. Die sind regelbar. Dann gibt es noch einen 3pin PWR_FAN Anschluss, der ist nicht regelbar.


----------



## ALPA (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Danke Softy für die ausführliche erklärung. 

Ich bin noch am schwanken ob ich den 3770k nehmen soll. Bekomm ich für die etwa 40-50 euro mehr was schlechteres als den 2600k? weil er er heißer wird aber doch im schnitt um die 7% effizienter ist bla bla. ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.

oder soll ich da sogar lieber zum 2500k oder 3570 greifen?

ICh habe jetzt durch das mainboard rund 40 euro gespart und falls ich den 2500k oder 3570 k nehme auch fast einen 100er. 
Nun stellt sich die frage ob ich da nicht am falschen fleck spare. 
Falls nicht- was könnte ich mit dem übrigen geld sinnvolles machen?


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Wenn die Programme, die Du verwendest, von SMT profitieren, wäre der i7 schon sinnvoll. 40-50€ Aufpreis wäre mir der i7-3770K aber nicht wert. Daher wäre der i7-2600K meine erste Wahl.

Wenn Spielen im Vordergrund steht, würde der i5 aber völlig ausreichen.


----------



## ALPA (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Wie seht ihr die zukunft für den 2011 sockel. Da sollte sich ein 3820 intel eher rentieren. Das board ist zwar viel teurer aber wenn ich bedenke das der 3770k um die 50 euro mehr kostet da bleibts sich wieder gleich und wenn die ivy mal auf 2011 sockel daherkommen dann hab ich schon ein board. 

Bitte hier noch um ein paar vorschläge zur Konfiguration. 
- bleibt der ram gleich?
- welches board ist hier wirklich gut`?
- passt da der kühler noch drauf? oder gibts da eine speziellen mit einer anderen aufnahme?

beim 3820er da fehlt das K heißt das das man diesen nicht übertakten kann?

Danke


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



ALPA schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr die zukunft für den 2011 sockel. Da sollte sich ein 3820 intel eher rentieren. Das board ist zwar viel teurer aber wenn ich bedenke das der 3770k um die 50 euro mehr kostet da bleibts sich wieder gleich und wenn die ivy mal auf 2011 sockel daherkommen dann hab ich schon ein board - kommt dann billiger insgesamt.



Wenn du Sockel 2011 nehmen willst würde ich gleich den 6 Kerner nehmen.
Bis es für den Sockel neue CPUs gibt kann es noch eine ganze Weile dauern und so lange mit dem Quad Core herumwerkeln ist meiner Meinung nach kontraproduktiv.


----------



## ALPA (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du Sockel 2011 nehmen willst würde ich gleich den 6 Kerner nehmen.


 
Naja wenn ich denek das die cpu 500 euro kostet da kann ich jetzt schon nicht mehr gut schlafen


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



ALPA schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich denek das die cpu 500 euro kostet da kann ich jetzt schon nicht mehr gut schlafen


 
Ich weiß. Ich gehe nachts auch zum Rechner und schaue nach ob sie noch verbaut ist.


----------



## ALPA (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Ich gehe nachts auch zum Rechner und schaue nach ob sie noch verbaut ist.



Das glaub ich dir. Wenn ich so ein pc hätte wie du würde ich es ans bett ketten und zuschweißen . 

Nein im ernst. Ist das eine bessere idee mit dem 3820er? Ich weiß kommt darauf an was ich mache, aber da es nicht immer sinn machen muss belassen wir diese frage doch mal unbeantwortet. 
Ich denke nur ob dann das board in späterer hinsicht nicht gewechselt werden müsste.


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Das weißt du nicht.
Es kann gut sein dass Intel irgendwas ändern und dann musst du ein neues Board kaufen um Ivy E nutzen zu können oder der Hersteller bietet kein Bios Update für dein Board an um Ivy E zu nutzen.
Das kann alles zutreffen.
Kaufst du dir aber jetzt ein 3770k kannst du sicher sein dass er läuft. Und der 3770k hat derzeit mehr Spieleleistung als der 3820.
Und in 2 Jahren ändern sich das bei den Games nicht. Auch dann bringt ein 6 oder 8 Kerner nicht mehr als ein schneller Quad Core.

Schau dir an wo heute ein i7 990X ist. Obwohl auch 6 Kerner hat er inzwischen keine Chance mehr gegen die schnellen Quads von heute.


----------



## skyscraper (5. Mai 2012)

Außerdem fangen die Boards bei 180 (!) € an. Sehr viel, wie ich finde.


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Außerdem fangen die Boards bei 180 (!) € an. Sehr viel, wie ich finde.


 
Und willst du ein gutes haben mit entsprechend gutes Ausstattung und Kühlung -- sehr wichtig -- kommst du unter 250€ nicht weg.


----------



## skyscraper (5. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Und willst du ein gutes haben mit entsprechend gutes Ausstattung und Kühlung -- sehr wichtig -- kommst du unter 250€ nicht weg.



Plus CPU.


----------



## ALPA (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und willst du ein gutes haben mit entsprechend gutes Ausstattung und Kühlung -- sehr wichtig -- kommst du unter 250€ nicht weg.


 
HABT MICH ÜBERZEUGT 
hier ein extrembeispiel- und der typ im video mein das eben das 3770k das besser kann als in dem fall der 3820er. Ich konnte jedoch keinen unterschied wahrnehmen aus dem video. Kann es jedoch sein das die ivy im bezug auf hyperthreading usw optimiert wurde?

Aber irgendwie gleich sich die hitzeproblematik aus - sandy lässt sich in etwa um 10% mehr takten ivy macht das wieder wett mit in etwa 8% mehr effizienz und mit den 1600er rams noch 1-2%.

Lange rede kurzer sinn - entweder 2500k oder 3570k . Aus ende


Bezüglich der kühlung- ist das asrock z77 pro 3 bzw 4 eh in ordnung?


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Plus CPU.


 
Und dann noch ein guter CPU Kühler und ein großes Case. Das summiert sich eben.


----------



## coroc (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Die Bretter sind im Grunde genommen das selbe, das pro4 hat bloss 2x USB2.0 und einen DVI Ausgang mehr


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



ALPA schrieb:


> Kann es jedoch sein das die ivy im bezug auf hyperthreading usw optimiert wurde?


 
Ja Intel hat bei Ivy ein paar Verbesserungen gebracht.


----------



## ALPA (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



coroc schrieb:


> Die Bretter sind im Grunde genommen das selbe, das pro4 hat bloss 2x USB2.0 und einen DVI Ausgang mehr


 
Danke ich weiß, ich meine bezüglich der kühlung der north southbridge des pro3.....
Es wird immer asrock empfohlen ... haben die anderen nix mehr drauf? ODer ist das preis leistung einfach so gut?


----------



## coroc (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

P/L ist am vernünftigsten, falls du AsRock nicht magst nimm das da Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## ALPA (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



coroc schrieb:


> P/L ist am vernünftigsten, falls du AsRock nicht magst nimm das da Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at EU



Nein nichts gegen Asrock. Dieses scheint ein paar anschlüsse mehr zu haben. Sind aber insgesamt wohl eher gleichwertig oder?


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Ja, qualitativ nehmen sich die Hersteller nichts. Nur von den "LX" und "LE" Varianten von Asus würde ich die Finger lassen.


----------



## Agrareth (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



coroc schrieb:


> Die Bretter sind im Grunde genommen das selbe, das pro4 hat bloss 2x USB2.0 und einen DVI Ausgang mehr


 
und einen optischen sound ausgang


----------



## ALPA (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Super Ist also wieder eine Kopf oder Zahl entscheidung 

Was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen den hier(sind 2 optimal oder eher 4 so wie da angeboten ) unde den hier


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Besser wären 2x8GB Riegel, manchmal gibt es Probleme mit RAM Vollbestückung.


----------



## ALPA (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Danke!
Also auf hardwareversand finde ich keine 8gb riegen von dem vengance low profile.


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Die kannst Du nehmen:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 16GB-Kit Corsair ValueSelect PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 16GB-Kit G.Skill Ares PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

gibt es schon. Sind aber aktuell nicht lieferbar.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 16GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27


----------



## ALPA (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Achso klar - mann bin ich blind. die 2x8gb hab ich zuvor auch gepostet und gefragt wo der unterschied ist weil die teuerer sind. 

Sind die gskill bzw. corsair auch low profile?

Ist bei dem pro 4 ein problem bekannt wenn 4 rams angeschteckt sind bzw. bei dem gigabyte board?


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Ja. Du kannst dir die RAMs aussuchen.

Nein. Da wüsste ich nichts. Normaler Weise sind 4 Riegel heute kein Problem mehr.
Früher war das anders aber da war der RAM Controller auch noch im Chipsatz. Heute ist er in der CPU und die Verbindung CPU - RAM ist direkter und schneller als CPU - Chipsatz - RAM.


----------



## ALPA (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Cool wusste ich nicht danke. Also werd ich mal 4x4gb nehmen 

Ich würd gerne noch dieses Board ins rennen werfen bevor ich endgültig bestelle das
*Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H*

Hier alle boards auf einen blick

Bei Mindfactory da kostet das Board 117.6 Aber als Retail - was ist da der unterschied zu nicht retail das 160 euro kosten würde?


----------



## Softy (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Bei retail ist der Lieferumfang höher.

Das GA-77X-D3H brauchst Du aber nur, wenn Du Crossfire/SLI planst.


----------



## ALPA (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



Softy schrieb:


> Das GA-77X-D3H brauchst Du aber nur, wenn Du Crossfire/SLI planst.



Naja das ist nciht in planung- dachte nur das dieses vielleicht besser ist(mehr phasen ... die du zuvor mal erwähnt hast) weil es laut pcgames test auf platz fünf ist. Leider wurden keine asrock mitgetestet...


----------



## ALPA (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Eine wirklich gute Festplatte bräuchte ich noch von der nicht wirklich bekannt ist das sie geräusche macht oder oft ausfällt. 
Danke


----------



## ALPA (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Hab nochmal nachgeschaut und habe eine wärmeleitpaste zum warenkob hinzu - seh ich dass der k2 statt 60 oder 61 auf einmal 76 kosted.
Naja wird wohl mal fürs erste der Macho.


----------



## skyscraper (6. Mai 2012)

Der ist auch locker gut genug.


----------



## ALPA (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Ich habe gerade ein wirklich interessantes video gefunden wo ivy auf einem Asus board übertaktet wird . 
Hat das Asrock auch so ein interface zum übertakten direkt aus windows in echtzeit ohne neustarten zu müssen?
video


----------



## Softy (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Soche Autotuning Programme hat eigentlich jeder Hersteller. Diese Auto-OC-Programme sind alle totaler Scheiß, weil die Spannung i.d.R. viel zu hoch eingestellt wird. 

Viel besser wäre es, ein oder zwei How-To's zu lesen, und dann im BIOS zu übertakten, zB. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html


----------



## ALPA (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



Softy schrieb:


> Soche Autotuning Programme hat eigentlich jeder Hersteller. Diese Auto-OC-Programme sind alle totaler Scheiß, weil die Spannung i.d.R. viel zu hoch eingestellt wird.
> 
> Viel besser wäre es, ein oder zwei How-To's zu lesen, und dann im BIOS zu übertakten, zB. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html



Cool Danke - ICh muss mich in dem bereich noch einarbeiten. Wenn ich mir dieses howto so durchlese und welches potential das board für 140 euro hat. Da mache ich mir schon gedanken  um das asrock pro 3 das ich jetzt eigentlich nehmen wollte- ob das wohl auch so gut ist fürs übertakten?.
(ob da noch ein paar euro gut investiert wären - den pc hab ich ja schließlich ein paar jahre.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Das Asrock ist genauso gut zum Übertakten geeignet wie ein 300€ Mainboard.


----------



## ALPA (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Asrock ist genauso gut zum Übertakten geeignet wie ein 300€ Mainboard.



Hmmm. Das gibt mir zu Denke . Mal abgesehen von zusätzlichen steckmöglichkeiten... irgendeinen grund wirds doch wohl haben das die 300 kosten. 

Ich will nicht das beim übertakten mir dann das board heißläuft usw.. aber wenn du meinst es ist so stabil
softy hat das extreme 4 das hat eine stabilere spannungsversorgung und mehr pahsen wie er erwähnt hat. Du hast sowieso ein monsterteil . Deshalb denke ich mir das das pro 3 sehr schwach auf der brust sein muss für 85 euro. Aber ich frage euch weil ich in die tiefe sehr wenig ahnung in dem bereich habe.

BTW: Der 8uer der das das overclocking howto geschrieben hat hat diese rams empfohlen vor allem wenn ma 24/7 übertaktet haben sollte- was meint ihr soll ich diese anstatt den corsair vengeance LP nehmen? - G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-17066U CL9-11-10-28 (DDR3-2133) (F3-2133C9D-8GAB) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
billiger sind sie auch


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



ALPA schrieb:


> Hmmm. Das gibt mir zu Denke . Mal abgesehen von zusätzlichen steckmöglichkeiten... irgendeinen grund wirds doch wohl haben das die 300 kosten.



Ja. In erster Linie ist es Prestige. Dann natürlich das Zubehör und auch die Stabilität beim Extreme Overclocking.
Mit einem 300€ Board kannst du eher unter LN² 7GHz erreichen als mit einem Asrock Pro3.
Aber wer will schon dauerhaft 7GHz haben.


----------



## Softy (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



ALPA schrieb:


> BTW: Der 8uer der das das overclocking howto geschrieben hat hat diese rams empfohlen vor allem wenn ma 24/7 übertaktet haben sollte- was meint ihr soll ich diese anstatt den corsair vengeance LP nehmen? - G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-17066U CL9-11-10-28 (DDR3-2133) (F3-2133C9D-8GAB) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> billiger sind sie auch



Der Corsair LP reicht völlig aus. Außerdem ist 1,5 Volt RAM-Spannung auf Dauer gesünder für den Memory Controller. Der 8auer ist Bencher, für den ist die RAM Spannung erst ab 2 Volt hoch


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Vertraue den Intel Vorgaben. Die sagen dass es maximal 1,5 + 5% sein sollen.


----------



## ALPA (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Okay also besser auf Nummer sicher gehen. 
Beim k2-Kühler(der jetzt wieder auf unter 60 ist ) ist eine wärmeleitpaste dabei. Ich habe mir aber gedacht ich kaufe mir die Artic cooling mx-4. Zahlt sich die aus? Vielleicht 2 grad weniger


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Die WLP vom K2 kannst du ins Klo kippen. 
Die MX4 ist gut. Mir aber zu flüssig.


----------



## Softy (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Die WLP vom K2 ist nicht so toll, aber natürlich ausreichend. Eine kleine Tube MX-4 kannst Du aber schon dazu bestellen. Solange Du kein Flüssigmetall-Pad nimmst


----------



## FreezerX (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Top ist immer noch die MX2


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Top ist immer noch die MX2


 
Arctic Silver.


----------



## ALPA (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

 Also welche jetzt 

wird wohl nicht viel unterschied zwischen all denen geben oder?  Anfangs hab ich eh das arctic silver im korb gehabt.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Nimm einfach die, die günstig und lieferbar ist. Die Unterschiede ist wirklich minimal.


----------



## ALPA (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



Softy schrieb:


> Die WLP vom K2 ist nicht so toll, aber natürlich ausreichend. Eine kleine Tube MX-4 kannst Du aber schon dazu bestellen. Solange Du kein Flüssigmetall-Pad nimmst


 
Was spricht gegen die flüssigmetallwärmeleitpasten? Hier mal ein test - da ist bis zu FETTE 10 Grad unterschied zwischen der schlechtesten und der besten. 
Test


----------



## Softy (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Lass es. Das Dreckszeug hat mir ein Loch in den K2 und den Heatspreader der CPU gefressen.


----------



## ALPA (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



Softy schrieb:


> Lass es. Das Dreckszeug hat mir ein Loch in den K2 und den Heatspreader der CPU gefressen.


 
Heftig tut mir leid- nur wie ist das möglich. Gut die sagen auch das es aluminium nicht berühren soll. Vielleicht hat es das irgendiwie. 
Dann nahem ich sicherheitshalber das Innovation Cooling Diamond 7 Carat da is nix metall drin


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



ALPA schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen die flüssigmetallwärmeleitpasten? Hier mal ein test - da ist bis zu FETTE 10 Grad unterschied zwischen der schlechtesten und der besten.
> Test


 
Das Zeugs taugt absolut nichts.


----------



## Softy (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



ALPA schrieb:


> Heftig tut mir leid- nur wie ist das möglich. Gut die sagen auch das es aluminium nicht berühren soll. Vielleicht hat es das irgendiwie.
> Dann nahem ich sicherheitshalber das Innovation Cooling Diamond 7 Carat da is nix metall drin



Ja, ich konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass EKL in die Bodenplatte des K2 Aluminium pantscht  In der Preisklasse erwarte ich Silber  

Aber sowohl der K2 als auch die CPU haben es überlebt. Ich habe den Heatspreader der CPU geschliffen und poliert, was nochmal ein paar °C bringt. Nur das mit der Garantie und dem Wiederverkaufen wird wohl etwas problematisch


----------



## ALPA (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Na jetzt brauch ich den k2 nicht mehr, wenn der nicht aus silber ist  her mit den silberkühlern 

YES Polierter heatspreader  schaut sicher geil aus. Wenn man es nur jeden tag sehen würde ha? 

Das Innovation Cooling Diamond sollte angeblich beim entfernen auf der oberfläche schleifspuren hinterlassen was zum garantieverlust führen könnte.....hmmmm. 

Naja leider gibts bei mindfactory das Gelid Extrem nicht... dort gibts fast gleiche leistung ohne solch ein problem, aber wie oft entfernt man schon die wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Du kannst dir ja einen durchsichtigen Kühler kaufen.
Transparentes Aluminium. Gibt es nicht nur bei Star Trek.


----------



## Softy (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Die kenne ich nicht. Die Arctic Cooling MX2 oder MX4 ist aber schon sehr gut 

So toll sieht das jetzt auch wieder nicht aus :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/492900d1321945484-cpu-planschleifen-sam_5406_2.jpg


----------



## ALPA (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Hehe du hast sogar ein bild davon . Finds ganz nett - ist mal was anderes. 
Ja mx4 ist ca um 1.5 °C schlechter als das diamond ding .


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*



Softy schrieb:


> So toll sieht das jetzt auch wieder nicht aus :
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/492900d1321945484-cpu-planschleifen-sam_5406_2.jpg


 
Mit was hast du das geschliffen? 120er Sandpapier?


----------



## Softy (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Angefangen habe ich mit 320er Körnung, dann 400, 600, 800, 1000. Und dann Metallpolitur Paste für Edelmetalle. Die Oberfläche glänzt schon, das kommt nur auf dem Foto nicht rüber


----------



## ALPA (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Es wurde bestellt:
Board: Asrock pro 3
CPU: 3570K
Cpu-Lüfter: Thermalright Siver Arrow SB-E
Ram: Corsair Vengeance LP 1600 CL9 
Netzteil: 480 W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+
Case: Fractal Design Arc
SSD: Crucial m4 128gb
Festplatte: weiß noch nicht welche
Graka: warte noch

Danke danke für die super Hilfe und für eure geduld ich bin ein soderfall beim hardware aussuchen . 
*
*


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Sieht alles sehr gut aus  Meld Dich einach nochmal, wenn Graka und HDD anstehen. Du Sonderfall


----------



## ALPA (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup.*

Hehe. Bei solch einer auswahl an hardware war mein ram einfach voll. 

hab aber hauptsächlich durch dich und Threshold einiges dazugelernt. Und somit weiß ich nun auch das du eine polierte cpu hast 

Eine Hdd hätte ich jetzt gerne schon, nur wie gesagt weiß nicht welche. Diese green dinger drehen nur mit 5400rmp... die mit 7200 gibts auch ein paar aber da beschweren sich auch immer wieder leute... welches würdest du nehmen?


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Ich würde (wieder) eine Samsung HD103SJ nehmen. Die ist schnell, aber trotzdem relativ leise. Wenn Du sie zum Schweigen bringen willst, kannst Du sie entkoppeln. Problem ist, dass die meisten HDD-Entkoppler nicht viel taugen.

Das beste, was ich bisher gefunden habe, war eine Eigenbaulösung mit Gummi-/Elasticband^^: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-hdd-entkopplung-4971.html

Seitdem ist die HDD unhörbar, und der Rechner trotzdem voll transportfähig


----------



## ALPA (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

 wie gesagt bei euch lernt man nie aus. Also meine Festplatte kommt bei mir genauso rein. Habe nämlich auch schon überlegt wie ich diese geräusche am besten vermeide...


----------



## ALPA (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Weil ich ein bisschen bei den ssd noch geschaut habe wie das läuft. Da berichten manche das es sein kann das es auf anhieb nich tläuft aufgrund falscher firmware... und man dann im bios herumwerken muss. 
Wie sieht das mit der crucial aus? Bei dem windows ssd da laufen die updates mit dem windows updater zumindest


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Für die Crucial gibt es für die aktuellste Firmware (000F) ein Update Programm unter Windows : Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates


----------



## ALPA (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Hätte gerne noch gewusst ob beim asrock pro 3 vielleich sata kabel dabei sind. Ansonsten muss ich welche bestellen. 
Falls nicht welche brauch ich da?
für die ssd brauch cih die sata 3 oder?
thx


----------



## skyscraper (10. Mai 2012)

Ich meine, schon.


----------



## FreezerX (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Sind zwei SATA III Kabel dabei.


----------



## ALPA (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

So
Nun ist alles da hab fast alles zusammengebaut. 
Frag mich nun ob es einen unterschied macht wo ich die rams reinbaue A1 und A2 oder B1 und B2? Wenn ich sie in den A slots reingebe dann werden sie von dem lüfter überdeckt.


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Normalerweise nimmt man den 1. und 3. RAM Slot von der CPU aus gesehen.


----------



## ALPA (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Danke. So wirds dann gemacht. 
Ich frag mich gerade ob das bei dem Sb-e kühler das kabel in ordnung ist. Seht mal selbst bild. Da ist ein pin bei dem splitter nicht belegt. auf dem anderen aber schon.


----------



## skyscraper (15. Mai 2012)

Das wird für das Drehzahlsignal sein. Das wird nur von einem weitergegeben.


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Das passt schon so. Der grüne pin  ist zum Auslesen der Drehzahl gedacht, und da kann nur einer der beiden Lüfter ausgelesen werden.


----------



## ALPA (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Pros hier . Danke

Was meint ihr soll ich den 150er oder den 140er dranhängen?


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*



ALPA schrieb:


> Was meint ihr soll ich den 150er oder den 140er dranhängen?



 Die beiden Lüfter kommen an das Y-Kabel, und das Y-Kabel dann an den 4pin-CPU_FAN-Anschluss.


----------



## ALPA (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Jaja das ist klar. aber ich meine bei welchem der lüfter das drehzahlsignal ausgelesen werden soll


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Achso  Das ist eigentlich egal. Ich würde vom dem kleineren die Drehzahl auslesen lassen, weil der wahrscheinlich schneller dreht, und somit lauter ist.

Bzw. steht dazu nix in der Bedienungsanleitung des Kühlers?


----------



## ALPA (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Danke
Stimmt der kleinere ist sicher schneller und lauter. In der Installationsanleitung steht nichts. 

Eine Frage hätt ich noch. Das Asrock hat ja das xFastUSB/LAN/RAM. 
Die sehen ja sehr vielversprechend aus. zb extend ssd/ hdd lifespan - reduce the frequency of accessing your ssds or hdds lifespan und ein paar weitere. 

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Diese ganzen Utilities würde ich weglassen. Das ist nur Marketing-Blödsinn, jeder Mainboard Hersteller wirbt mit anderen "unique" Features, die nix bringen. Außer dass der Rechner ggf. weniger stabil läuft


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*



ALPA schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätt ich noch. Das Asrock hat ja das xFastUSB/LAN/RAM.
> Die sehen ja sehr vielversprechend aus. zb extend ssd/ hdd lifespan - reduce the frequency of accessing your ssds or hdds lifespan und ein paar weitere.
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon?


 
Klingt ganz toll. Muss ich unbedingt haben. Ich laufe sofort los.


----------



## ALPA (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

naja das ram utility soll ja wirklich was bringen sowie das usb ding. das lan utility, da steckt die software cfos dahinter.
eigentlich das selbe wie das: http://memory.dataram.com/products-and-services/software/ramdisk
ist aber sicher kein schlechter plan wenn man die zugriffe auf die ssd minimiert 



> From what I know, Xfast RAM is a RAM disk on steroid. So it's aimed at  anyone who needs a RAM disk, 32bit or 64bit OS. The extra features of  this utility (as per version 2.09) are:
> 
> 1- Can indeed map and make available RAM beyond the 4GB limitation of a  32bit OS, but confined to the RAM disk only. So if you have a 32bit OS  with 8GB of RAM, the OS will only "see" 4GB, but Xfast RAM can create a  4GB RAM disk with the unused RAM left.
> 
> ...


----------



## ALPA (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

So alles funktioniert Prima. Fotos folgen bald mal. 

ICh wollte einen internet flash durchführen - internetverbindung wird initialisiert dann wird mir gesagt das ein 1.2 update vorhanden ist und dann wenn ich auf yes drücke dann steht internet connection error . 
Weil ich ja momentan mit der igpu spiele wie kann ich da die igpu memory erhöhen? so wie in diesem video 
Danke


----------



## Softy (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Ja, Du kannst die IGP übertakten, aber ob das viel bringt: 

Die Garantie ist dann jedenfalls futsch


----------



## ALPA (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Nein ich will sie nicht übertakten die option hab ich eh gesehen das das arock mb da bis zu 1600mhz anbietet. Ich will nur den ram umstellen wie in dem viedeo ganz am anfang zu sehen. 

Woran kann es liegen das ich den internet flash nicht durchführen kann?


----------



## Softy (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Was willst Du flashen? Das BIOS? Dann musst Du es von der Herstellerhomepage runterladen.

Welchen RAM hast Du genau? Und welches Board, das Asrock Z77 Pro3?


----------



## ALPA (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Ja ich denke mal das es bei diesem flash um das bios geht. Und dies soll ja übers internet gehen. Zeigt mir auch an das ich die version 1.2 installieren kann. Aber werds wohl vom stick aus machen müssen. 

hab corsair vengeance 1600 lp cl9. wenn ich auf auto lasse dann erkennt das mainboard diese als 1333. wenn ich dann auf 1666 schalte dann steht sie w1666er sind. ?
Die igpu hat standard 256mb ram zugewiesen. da kann man wie in dem video bis zu 1gb zuweisen. nur finde ich die option in dem uefi von asrock nicht. 

thx


----------



## Softy (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Wenn Du den RAM auf 1600MHz umstellst, kannst Du hier mal CPU-Z Screenshots (Reiter Memory und SPD) posten. Dann können wir mal schauen, ob der RAM richtig eingestellt ist.


----------



## ALPA (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Hier mal die Screenshots.


----------



## Softy (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Passt  Frequenz und Latenzen sind korrekt eingestellt.


----------



## ALPA (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

supi . hast du vielleicht eine idee wo ich das 1.2er update herbekommen kann weil ich finde es auf der asrock seite nicht.


----------



## Softy (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Hier gibt es das BIOS zum downloaden: ASRock > Products > Motherboard Series Dann auf Dein Board klicken, dann Download und dan BIOS.

Ein BIOS Update ist normalerweise aber nur erforderlich, wenn Probleme auftreten.


----------



## skyscraper (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*



Softy schrieb:


> Ein BIOS Update ist normalerweise aber nur erforderlich, wenn Probleme auftreten.


 

Never change a running System!


----------



## FreezerX (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

"Never change a running system" ist wie genannt das richtige Motto. Bios Updates beheben in der Regel nur Fehler und sollten nur beim Auftreten eines solchen durchgeführt werden.


----------



## ALPA (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Genau da hab ich auch gesucht  . Aber ich kann da nichts von bios finden. 
Hmm. Laufen tut ja alles gut. Dachte nur das es besser ist wenns aktuell ist . Soll ich also die 1.2er verison besser nicht installieren? Bei mir ist die 1.0er drauf.


----------



## skyscraper (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Never change a running System!


 
Da hast du die Antwort.


----------



## ALPA (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Ich habs riskiert . hat gut funktioniert. der start ist jetzt ein bisschen schneller.

Wisst ihr nicht wie man diesen vram des intel hd 4000 erweitert? Wäre super bringt sicher ein bisschen was denn 256 mb ist schon dürftig.


----------



## skyscraper (16. Mai 2012)

Ich habe 64MB! 

Aber die HD4000 hat eh nicht soviel Power


----------



## ALPA (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Ich habe 64MB!
> 
> Aber die HD4000 hat eh nicht soviel Power


 Wo hast du 64 mb?
Ja ich weiß aber wenn du dir das video weiter oben anschaust da kann man crysis warhead ganz gut spielen. Werde zwar nicht warhead spielen hab aber ein paar andere vor zu spielen und da wärs ganz nett wenn da noch ein bisschen leistung drin wäre .


----------



## skyscraper (16. Mai 2012)

An meiner Grafikkarte!


----------



## ALPA (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*



skyscraper schrieb:


> An meiner Grafikkarte!


 Respekt . Spielst sicher nicht viel oder?


----------



## skyscraper (16. Mai 2012)

Schwer möglich. 

Aber ich bekomme eh bald einen neuen und wenn ich Glück habe, wird heute Abend bestellt!!!


----------



## ALPA (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Schwer möglich.
> 
> Aber ich bekomme eh bald einen neuen und wenn ich Glück habe, wird heute Abend bestellt!!!


 
Super glückwunsch  welche konfiguration?. Ich bin froh mir endlich einen besorgt zu haben. Ist jeden cent wert. Und ist super leise auch wenn die cpu im turbo läuft bleibt sie mit prime95 unter 45 grad und der kühler läuft mit 785 rpm. Gehäuselüfter ist auch nur der hintere aktiv und das netzteil ist gar nicht hörbar. er steht bei mir unter dem tisch
in 2-3 monaten auch mal ne grafikkarte die auch leise ist und dann ist es komplett .

hab übrigens die einstellung gefunden - war ein bisschen mehr als blind . die war unter Northbridge- share memory.


----------



## skyscraper (16. Mai 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...202967-guenstiger-spiele-rechner-gesucht.html


----------



## ALPA (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Ich habe mir jetzt eine Festplatte zusätzlich zur ssd eingebaut. Habe auch das intel rapid start programm aktiviert das 8gb als versteckte partition hat(auf der ssd). Vorher ohne hdd war der rechner in etwa 10 sec. gestartet. Jetzt dauerts knappe 20. Ich habe die festplatte aus den bootoptionen rausgelöscht.Jetzt scheint es länger zum checken der hardware zu dauern, weil das asrock bild länger sieht vorher wars nicht mal eine sekunde lang da. 

danke


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Mach das Intel Rapid Zeugs wieder weg. Ist sinnfrei.


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Intel Rapid was? 

Meinst Du den Intel Rapid Storage Technology Treiber oder was?


----------



## ALPA (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Ja genau. Mit dem Intel zeugs war die bootzeit nur mit der ssd statt 19 sec in etwa auf 10 sec gefallen. 
Nur jetzt mit der hdd frag ich mich warum es auf einmal doppelt so lange dauert


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Ist die HDD vielleicht am SATA3-Hostcontroller angeschlossen? Wenn ja, würde ich die HDD an SATA2 anschließen, und den SATA3-Controller im BIOS deaktivieren.


----------



## ALPA (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

ssd hab ich am sata 3 controller hängen und die festplatte am sata2


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Ist die SSD am (nativen) Intel-SATA3 Anschluss?


----------



## ALPA (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

ja dierekt am mainboard angeschlossen

Muss meine Aussage korrigieren. Das Booten dauert mit hdd 29.5 bis zum anmeldebildschirm. Den asrock bootbildschirm mitgemessen. 

Das rapid storage din bringt seit anschluss der hdd nichts mehr. Mit oder ohne beide mal startzeit von 29.5.


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Ich messe auch mal  Moment.

edit: Bei mir sind es auch 29 Sekunden. Sollte also alles passen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Auf welcher ist bei dir das OS auf der Vertex4 oder auf der Crucial?
Hat die Vertex eigentlich einen Marvell oder einen sandforce controller?


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Auf welcher ist bei dir das OS auf der Vertex4 oder auf der Crucial?
> Hat die Vertex eigentlich einen Marvell oder einen sandforce controller?



OT : Windows ist im Moment noch auf der Crucial m4.  Die Vertex 4 hat einen Indilinx2-Controller, was aber in Wirklichkeit ein umgelabelter Marvell-Controller ist


----------



## coroc (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Gar nix von beiden, einen Indilinx


----------



## ALPA (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Auf welcher ist bei dir das OS auf der Vertex4 oder auf der Crucial?



Das OS ist auf der Crucial m4


Danke softy. Ich glaube das das system beim booten wartet bis die  festplatte auf volle umdrehungen ist dann wird diese initialisiert oder  was auch immer und dann gehts erst weiter.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Indilinx habe ich noch nie gehört, muss aber anscheinend gut sein


----------



## skyscraper (21. Mai 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Indilinx habe ich noch nie gehört, muss aber anscheinend gut sein



Ironie???


----------



## coroc (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Ironie???


 
Wenn Softy sich den Kauft, muss es ja gut sein


----------



## skyscraper (21. Mai 2012)

Aso, Marvell ist doch der vin der m4, oder irre ich?


----------



## coroc (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Nö liegst richtig


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*

Hier gibt es eine Übersicht über die SSD Controller: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...eden-seid-ihr-mit-euren-ssds.html#post3844463



coroc schrieb:


> Wenn Softy sich den Kauft, muss es ja gut sein



Ich habe keine Kristallkugel  Die Vertex 4 muss sich erst noch auf längere Zeit beweisen. Bis dahin würde ich eher SSD's empfehlen, die sich länger bewährt haben, wie die Crucial m4, die Samsung SSD 830 oder die Corsair Performance Pro.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Kristallkugel  Die Vertex 4 muss sich erst noch auf längere Zeit beweisen. Bis dahin würde ich eher SSD's empfehlen, die sich länger bewährt haben, wie die Crucial m4, die Samsung SSD 830 oder die Corsair Performance Pro.


 
Es spricht aber nichts gegen die Vertex 4. Und um sich beweisen zu können muss sich gekauft werden.


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es spricht aber nichts gegen die Vertex 4. Und um sich beweisen zu können muss sich gekauft werden.



Am Anfang sprach auch nichts gegen die Vertex 3 und andere SSD's mit Sandforce Controller. Und dann kamen die Bluescreens  Aber da die Vertex 4 einen umgelabelten Marvell Controller hat, halte ich das für unwahrscheinlich. Sonst hätte ich sie auch nicht gekauft


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leise mit Lüfter? und Übertaktungspotential. Was haltet ihr von dem Setup?*



Softy schrieb:


> Sonst hätte ich sie auch nicht gekauft


 
Wenn ich bei dir mal das hier sehe:   weiß ich was mit der Vertex 4 passiert ist.


----------

